# It may be a long shot...but I'm trying



## 1528mac (Oct 17, 2016)

Gonna be in Galveston midweek thru June 6th, (4th, 5th &6th)Looking to join a crew to do a day on the water. Flexible with timing. Limited with heavy equip since lost it all 3yrs ago but can get what's necessary for a day. Got some light gear for the bay. Can do what's needed pitching in, and cleaning up, will even take a short notice booking cancellation while there. Let's hear what you got! TIA. 

Sent from my SM-T580 using Tapatalk


----------

